# The First Cut of the season.. finally



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

well cut my front lawn last night.. the back did not really need it yet... 
there's something about the 1st cut of the season.. it just feels good..


Used my gator blades for the 1st time too.

The lawn was not even, some spots were overgrown, others did not need to be cut yet.. the gators did well.. no missed spots and the places where the grass was very high.. there was minimal clippings left over.. they seemed to be cut up pretty well.. with my other blades id need to sweep the high stuff.. so far gators are good by me...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I have cut mine 13 times already and you just made the first. Boy the grass starts growing early here or late there


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Not as bad as bear.. i think he's still plowing... 

:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

doing my second tonight after work. and it's WAY over due.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

4 for me, let the fun begin! At least 2 hours on the tractor and at least 2 on the weedwhip weekly! :lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I had the wife cut ours for the first time last night. I couldn't even look, stayed in the house 

Now today the doctor told me I can drive the GT as long as it's not pulling on my chest to steer it or hold on. Son she cut the grass her one and only time.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

thats a start:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

A little GT time can be good. Always calmed me down.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

So we are feeling well today Argee?:homereat:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Ready to rock and roll....just had to hear it from the Doc.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well what are you waiting for go cut it again :winky:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am into my 5th cut and I have let it go too far a couple of times already. I am needing to cut every 5 or 6 days now.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Glad you got the Go-Ahead, Argee. It would be different to see my significant other on my tractor. Shes never cut the grass here, nor has she even sat on the tractor. Probably a blessing in disguise, as she would probably like it, then I would be expected to do dishes or laundry. LOL

So far, I have cut the grass 5 or 6 times, and like Chief, it needs it every 5 days or so. The grass is green, and looks alot better than it did last year. I am trying my best to follow the "no more than 1/3 the length" rule, and so far so good. 

When the drout comes, I will be looking for excuses to get some seat time.

Greg


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

She came in after cutting the grass and commented that she enjoyed it. I said "You always do the first time":lying: I didn't mention she'd enjoy it the 2nd through the 10,000 just as much.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The way the grass is growing here; I am about tire of it already. I get about 12 inches of growing in 5 - 7 days. Been really wet.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I did number 6 last night. Been at it for three + weeks about twice a week. The worktunes are by far the best investment I've made this year. I find them to keep the noise level down, but I can still hear fairly well whats going on around me. Now that I am used to them, I don't want to be without them.

Lawn looks really good. Just for laughs, I have a guy coming out to possibly install a sprinkler system in one part of my yard. It is full sun and isn't nearly as wet as the rest of my yard, so it tends to get crispy for that month in mid summer. If its not a small fortune, I might go for it.

Can only improve the resale value right???


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Leolav- what is worktunes? Is that the stereo headphone things? I have to have my music too. I put a Discman under my seat with velcro. 

Greg


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I have been actively mowing for at least a month....it seems the season started early. The real good part is that all my bare part from digging stumps and leveling have grown in full...
The pictures come from my video security system that give me both live viewing or playback in close to real time remotely ( from Work)

Duc


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Picture #2


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

picture 3


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Not sure what happen above...picture attached I hope


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Work Tunes are the Peltor Stereo Headphones that have hearing protection to boot. They are the best thing since sliced bread in my opinion. They are as advertised.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nice setup duc!!


argee great news huh... You go for a ride yet?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The grass is coming in real nice! I like the porch and walk made of pavers. Looks real nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

duc whats with this pic? is this from security cams or something? i see camera 01, camera 02, camera 03 ect...



is that from a security screen? slick...


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=36159>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *nice setup duc!!
> 
> 
> argee great news huh... You go for a ride yet? *


No not yet! I'm saving myself for the weekend...I figure that'll give a few more days to knit.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Duc, is there a problem with crime in your area? A system like that can't be cheap!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Duc, is there a problem with crime in your area? A system like that can't be cheap! *


My systems a little cheaper....2 barking dogs and a .357!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *My systems a little cheaper....2 barking dogs and a .357!! *


my dog is a mute... but my glock and shotgun make some noise...


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Duc, is there a problem with crime in your area? A system like that can't be cheap! *


Thankfully my crime rate is not the reason - but I always know whats going on, and it comes in handy when lets say I have a dispute with a delivery time, or if someone stops in during the day when I'm not around  - or to keep tabs on the wife  kidding...

Its part of my lively hood, if it involves video, networks or data I have probably done it. I specify, design & install various applications for security & networks. I work for a company that mfg and installs as well as my own company - total conflict of interest that gives business to each other-and everybody is happy....
This particular system is high end and is used as a show piece for remote viewing and control for sales purposes and clients. It has the capacity for 16 cameras recording close to real time on a hard drive connected to a network and the Internet. It has motion detection and the ability to alert me via email or PDA if I needed.
I will also have a Pan, Tilt & zoom camera installed in a few weeks to give me full moving camera 360 degree surveillance. The cameras I have now are high resolution-low light ( pitch darkness capability) .....having this set up helps sell the concept quickly until the price comes up - but thats to be expected...

As for true deterrent I have guns...lots of gun's and two dogs one is a gentle but firm Black Lab. The other is something to think twice about - and think some more....English Mastiff now up to 220 lbs....gentle as heck, but very protective and incredibly strong
and intimidating.....

Just a little personal stuff about Duc!!


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Duc,

What program are your running for the image display? It looks like one they use where I work.
I can't remember what the name of it was, but it was pretty neat how you could go back on a timeline to see an image.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Finished first yesterday*

Hi,

Up here I just finished my first cut yesterday. I started on Monday, but I had to get a sheave for the mower deck to finish and I didn't get it until Friday. Some of the front was 6" high by the time I got to it.

Still, it was great. This was my first time ever on a rider, so it was fun. We had a service last year, and kids before that, so the last time I mowed was 1984 when we lived in Lununburg. Back then I had a push mower and could walk home and have lunch, then cut the grass and still walk back inside an hour. That was the lawn I sodded for $32 - at $1.00 per SF for nursery sod.

This is definitely more fun. I have a ZTR Husqvarna and it's great.


----------

